# 65 GTO Washer Fluid hose routing



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Not sure how to route the washer fluid hose coming out of the reservoir over to the drivers side. At first glance it looks as if it should run along side the passenger headlight harness wiring back over to the drivers side, but uncertain if this is correct. Any help or direction would be appreciated, thanks


----------

